# John Deere 110 recommendations?



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm wanting to develop a summer business to complement snow plowing. Since I'm kinda retiring within a year or so, there are several considerations like not working a regular day, being outdoors but in a vehicle with air conditioning, set my own hours, no heavy work (lifting etc). What I came up with was to buy a loader/backhoe/bushhog etc and hire out. Today I went looking at equipment. First a Kubota 3710 then a John Deere. Salesman strongly recommended a JD 110 tractor/loader/backhoe. Has a 43 hp. For the money it looks way ahead of anything I've seen. Seat flips backwards for working with the B/H and has a creeper gear that seems like it would be real handy and save a lot of time. I can get the enclosed cab with heat and A/C. Has a cup holder, but forgot to ask if I can get a CD player  . Maybe I can get an aftermarket?

Seriously, I have no experience with these machines and any input/recommendation is welcome. Since I also have no experience with operating one, I plan on using my own "backyard" (50 acres) to at least get familiar with it. I'm not meaning this like a "I want to start my own snowplowing business, what do I do?" question, just asking recommendations about the machine. Salesman said it was a new model this year, based on construction equipment and tougher than other similarly sized models.

I did a search and found no mention of the JD 110.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Sorry I can't help you but sure sounds like a good idea for a business.
I know I would love to have a backhoe to play with.
Good luck with your business 
Mark K


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, Mark. The wife just got home. I showed her the brochure. She asked "How many thousands - 17, 20?" When I told her 35 - well you know the rest. I didn't tell her that was without the enclosed cab, heat and AC which he didn't have a price for.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I looked one over a while ago, I'd kill for one! I ran through the "price it" at the Deere website and the list prices scared me. Tractor with loader, hoe, hydraulic adjustable 3 pt and box blade was flirting with $48K. No mention of the closed cab on the site either. 

Looks like it shold be a really strong machine, the loader is designed to be integral with the tractor, not an add-on to a compact tractor. Hoe is a scaled down "real" backhoe, again not a compact add-on. The loader bucket has a quick coupler and wet lines for attachments, hoe can be equipped with a hydraulic thumb. 

Now if I could just generate work enough to justify one.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Alan, you might want to talk to the dealer. The one I looked at today was set up just the way you're talking about (sans cab and heater/AC). He said it would be $35,000 (roughly) as it sat. Didn't have the thumb for the hoe; he had asked specifically if I'd want that. I just don't think I'll need it, but I guess I should have asked how much it would add.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

As far as thumb goes, I would spring for it if you plan on digging rocks or stumps from time to time. Us mainers know there are plenty of both out there. Back when I did the utility thing we worked with out a thumb forever. I started my new town job, and the exevator has a thumb, now I wounder how we lived with out one. The thumg just makes everything easier. Only then again 1K hear 1K there adds up quick.

Geoff


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Mick,
Here is a thread to a wonderful chat site about tractors.They are a great bunch of guys that do just what you are talking about.

http://www.tractorbynet.com

Good Luck


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks for the responses. Special thanks to Mike Nelson for the Tractor site. Just spent the last hour there. Finally made a short cut to the desk top next to PlowSite. For anyone wanting information about compact tractors, that's the site to go to.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

If i were you i would buy used... For example my boss paid about 65,000 for a loaded 310 deere brand new he just sold his 95 for about 30,000 he sold it for a higher price i think it could have been talked down but the people bought it. The prices on used machines just a few years old is signifacantly lower than the prices on new machines. If its not oging to be a machine that is used everyday or that is going to pay for itself real quick I would buy a used machine. Just my opinion.
Eric


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

> _Originally posted by 90plow _
> *If i were you i would buy used... For example my boss paid about 65,000 for a loaded 310 deere brand new he just sold his 95 for about 30,000 he sold it for a higher price i think it could have been talked down but the people bought it. The prices on used machines just a few years old is signifacantly lower than the prices on new machines. If its not oging to be a machine that is used everyday or that is going to pay for itself real quick I would buy a used machine. Just my opinion.
> Eric *


Which is a great philosophy except that there are no used 110TLBs out there yet. And a 310 or even 210 (I think there is such a beast) are full sized machines which defeats the maneuverability and ease of transport that the 110 offers.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Mick,

No problem, that site is just as addicting as this one.You could spend a lot of hours over there.

If someone wants to know anything about tractors that is definitely the place to go.

It would be hard to justify the money to buy a compact backhoe,but I think it does have a niche in the market place.

Good Luck


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Alan,

There is such a beast as a JD 210, and your right it is a full size machine. I have one, or should I say the school does. It is a light machine, mine is 4X4. I have a 12' Protech for it, its great for running across lawns cause its light which is the reason the Grounds Superintendent won't let me replace it with a larger backhoe. I wanted to replace it last year with a heavier machine, a JD 310SG so I could move heavy wet snow easier but he got his way, and I got a new JD 344H loader so I did better in the end.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

My problem with the 110 is the digging depth is only like 9' something and if you intend on working on anything water related at 6ft of cover you will have a very limited bottom capability.(the length of linial reach you will have at 6ft depth). In an earlier post a 210 was mentioned and I think that it is available with the removable hoe as well, and would be something somebody hiring you would expect to see showing up to do work for them.


----------



## js580sl (Nov 6, 2005)

Yes 210's have removable Hoes. All JD's A throught C series I believe are detachable as well as Case 580's B through E's. newer models and full frame and not detachable.

As far as the 110 goes, A friend and I used one to do some work at his house. The loader end lacked break out. it had a terrible front bucket. same as a skid steer. with a long lip it had bad break out and poor visibility. the front could not lift a lot either. the tractors transmition was very simple to operate. Hydrostactic 3 range transmition. I was extremly impressed with the backhoe on it. Dug like a champ. As smooth as a full size 310 and it had power. We did a lot of work and it served as a good machine to teach my buddy how to operate a backhoe.

Personally my advice to some one just starting out, I would say take some time to learn before spending any money of a machine. Start small with a used machine. A 110 is a top end Compact TLB. My best advice to learn is spend time watching an good experianced operator. Ive learned so much that way, especially paying attention to my dad since I can remember now.
Hope this helps,
Jim


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, kind of Deja-vu seeing this thread brought back from 2002. Since I'm the original poster on this, I thought I'd chime in. I did spend a lot of time researching. Simply couldn't justify the $$$ for the JD 110. But during the first part of October this year, I did buy a Mahindra 4110 from the same JD dealer. I've been real happy with it so far. It just doesn't have some of the amenities you find on other brands - such as a cup holder. I couldn't justify the $10,000+ they want for the backhoe. I'll either look for another brand or rent one as needed until I get the business to justify buying one.

It's already saved me considerable money since I can stockpile my own sand/salt rather than buying from the local construction company.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

Mick said:


> Thanks, kind of Deja-vu seeing this thread brought back from 2002. Since I'm the original poster on this, I thought I'd chime in. I did spend a lot of time researching. Simply couldn't justify the $$$ for the JD 110. But during the first part of October this year, I did buy a Mahindra 4110 from the same JD dealer. I've been real happy with it so far. .


I had the same 4110 Mahindra only I had a Bradco 11 ft hoe on it... Was an awesome machine for the price and what I asked to do of it. Since, sold it last August and replaced it with a Kubota L 48 TLB.. No more climbing on and off to use hoe and move machine, which was my biggest desire..


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would highly recommend the Kubota L48. Its a much better TLB combo than the JD 110. Better build and Cheaper. You can get a hard side cab for it from curtis.


----------



## Willy-D8 (Feb 21, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> I would highly recommend the Kubota L48. Its a much better TLB combo than the JD 110. Better build and Cheaper. You can get a hard side cab for it from curtis.


I have to agree. I have no experience on either the 110 or L48 but i was just looking at both at a dealer and the Kubota looked much more stout. I think the 40K price tag is ridiculous because as stated in earlier posts you could buy a lower hour 310 for that price. That what option I'm looking for now.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Another bonus on the Kubota is interest free financing.

You can also look into New Holland who offers the same from time to time.

I'm a fan of Kubota myself, aswell as Case.


Also, the last tractor we purchased was a demo, and we still got the interest free because it was a fresh title.


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*Not sure if this helps but..*

I got the 2210 with the loader arm and the snowplow/power broom and the bucket...cab with heat and cd player and switch controler for the lights and fans and all that good stuff.....here is the picture of it


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*sorry*

Here is my small fleet check this out in the photo section I guess I can not double post it...I hope that it helps out


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

DO NOT RECOMMEND A JOHN DEERE 110 TLB!!!!!! 

I rented a 110 from my deere dealer for a day to dig a burn pit and rip out a few bushes. It was right before I bought my 997 and my 2310. I ended up tearing out the bushes by hand after an hour of messing with the tractor. I tried everything imaginable to get those bushes out and the tractor was a dog. It dug the hole fine but you would think a tractor that size would tear out some evergreen bushes!! The tractor cant be very good if i'm saying that as much as I love Deere. My 2310 has more guts!


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

popo, you have got to be kidding me, that machine is awesome, excellent power and a great digger, the hoe was designed like a full size with the banana boom and 4 way valves. excellent digging ability, granted the front end lacked breakout, but the hoe made up for it with ease. i used one for a few days to clear a lot and defiantly put it through its paces, pulled and moved stumps bigger then the front of the machine, picked up good size logs and rocks with no problem and stripped a considerable amount of loam, it was worked hard and performed flawlessly. the only room for improvement that saw saw was in regards to the loader design. but defiantly a tough little machine, maybe you had a lemon but my experience was impressive. anyway Mick i think its a great overall machine, a little pricey but well worth the investment if you have the work for it.


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lotsoflights, still no pics... 

Blake
WA


----------

